# Nginx geoip problem



## bsd_gkn (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello

Warehouse from nginx I installed the package. Inside the package geoip. There is no module. How can I install? (Without compilation ..)


```
# Nginx -V
built with OpenSSL 1.0.1p-freebsd 9 Jul 2015 (running with OpenSSL 1.0.1s-freebsd  1 Mar 2016)
TLS SNI support enabled
configure arguments: --prefix=/usr/local/etc/nginx --with-cc-opt='-I /usr/local/include' --with-ld-opt='-L /usr/local/lib' --conf-path=/usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf --sbin-path=/usr/local/sbin/nginx --pid-path=/var/run/nginx.pid --error-log-path=/var/log/nginx-error.log --user=www --group=www --with-ipv6 --http-client-body-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/client_body_temp --http-fastcgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/fastcgi_temp --http-proxy-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/proxy_temp --http-scgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/scgi_temp --http-uwsgi-temp-path=/var/tmp/nginx/uwsgi_temp --http-log-path=/var/log/nginx-access.log --with-http_stub_status_module --with-pcre --with-http_ssl_module
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2016)

Build it from ports.


```
HTTP_GEOIP=off: Enable http_geoip module
```


----------

